# Hospital Grade M.C cable



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

What is all purpose cable?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The NEC does not require hospital grade MC for the lighting.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> The NEC does not require hospital grade MC for the lighting.


 I think hes using MCAP.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 8, 2013)

Correct, mcap its got the aluminum ground.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> What is all purpose cable?


Mc cable with a bonding strip in it instead of a copper ground. Like ac cable.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 8, 2013)

BBQ you might want to take a look at 517.11 (patient care vicinity) my interpretation when it says and extending vertically not less than 7 1/2 ft above the floor) I think that your hots and legs coming down to your switches must be hospital grade mc. Your whips in between lights dont have to be. Whats your opinion?


----------



## Slimshaneee (Mar 3, 2013)

That is the way I was taught. If the wire goes below 7.5 feet and the device opens into a patient care area it needs to have a redundant ground.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes It has an aluminum ground in it that you bend back 120 degrees past the sheath and cut off and when you insert the cable into the connector and tighten that gives you your ground. Just make sure that locknut is tight or you could potentially lose it.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

JustinJ said:


> BBQ you might want to take a look at 517.11 (patient care vicinity) my interpretation when it says and extending vertically not less than 7 1/2 ft above the floor) I think that your hots and legs coming down to your switches must be hospital grade mc. Your whips in between lights dont have to be. Whats your opinion?


 
I don't think he was disagreeing with you.

The cable you are calling hospital grade mc, Is actually called Health Care Facilities Cable of HCFC for short.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

JustinJ said:


> BBQ you might want to take a look at 517.11 (patient care vicinity) my interpretation when it says and extending vertically not less than 7 1/2 ft above the floor) I think that your hots and legs coming down to your switches must be hospital grade mc. Your whips in between lights dont have to be. Whats your opinion?





Slimshaneee said:


> That is the way I was taught. If the wire goes below 7.5 feet and the device opens into a patient care area it needs to have a redundant ground.


 Regular MC still can not be used for the lights above 7.5 feet in a patient care area but AC can, see the exceptions to 517.13(B), the insulated conductor is not required but a metallic raceway recognized as an EGC is.

Roger


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> Yes It has an aluminum ground in it that you bend back 120 degrees past the sheath and cut off and when you insert the cable into the connector and tighten that gives you your ground. Just make sure that locknut is tight or you could potentially lose it.


I didnt think there was approved connectors for AP that had a locknut
I always use the Arlington snap in connectors


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

Roger said:


> Regular MC still can not be used for the lights above 7.5 feet in a patient care area but AC can, see the exceptions to 517.13(B), the insulated conductor is not required but a metallic raceway recognized as an EGC is.
> 
> Roger


 Thanks Roger I have seen some inspectors interpret the 7 1/2ft rule and let regular m/c go.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

JustinJ said:


> BBQ you might want to take a look at 517.11 (patient care vicinity) my interpretation when it says and extending vertically not less than 7 1/2 ft above the floor) I think that your hots and legs coming down to your switches must be hospital grade mc. Your whips in between lights dont have to be. Whats your opinion?


As roger said, the exception that allows the 7-1\2'(517.13 (B)(1)(3) ex. #2) points back to 517.13(A), which says the metallic raceway, armor, or sheath shall itself qualify as an EGC, which regular MC does not.
Like you I have most definitely seen regular old mc used for lighting in areas considered to be patient care.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

CES said:


> Thanks Roger I have seen some inspectors interpret the 7 1/2ft rule and let regular m/c go.


Then those inspectors need to go back to school !

I disapprove about 35% of ceiling inspections in patient care areas as the EC does not use the proper wiring methods. It has become such an issue that I printed out copies of 517.13 to give to the electrician when discussing it with them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> It has become such an issue that I printed out copies of 517.13 to give to the electrician when discussing it with them.


I know that is not an inspectors job but I say thanks to you and other inspectors that do that.:thumbsup:


----------

